# Hurricanes> OT/NT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remember when they use to fly into the eye of a hurricane?

Do they still do that ?

Or have satellites taken over that job?


JJ


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Do they still do that ? 

Absolutely, when you live in Florida your local news will even show the exact flight path of the hurricane hunters. 
Larry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 

They are always looking for volunteers to man these through the eye of the huricaine flights. 

Should I put your name on the list as a guinea pig, err I mean volunteer?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What are using to do this these days. Are they still using C-130 Herckie Birds or are they using something else. The Herckies are getting a bit long in the tooth .


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, still using g-4s, Orions and p3s plus 130s. Don't tell the folks at Hurlburt AFB their 130s are long in the tooth, they'll bring an AC 130 round to prove otherwise!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

This should answer your question, video inside irene


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Martino2579 on 27 Aug 2011 11:29 PM 
Yes, still using g-4s, Orions and p3s plus 130s. Don't tell the folks at Hurlburt AFB their 130s are long in the tooth, they'll bring an AC 130 round to prove otherwise! 

I only wonder as we had a firefighting 130 crash here a few years ago, was caught on camera, both wings sheered at the root during a fire drop, crew killed, turned out the plane had hidden severe metal fatigue due to its age and hard usage, some of those Herckies really got thrashed around in there time. Makes me wonder about all those Herks and BUFFs still flying around out there, some of them are literally older than me.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to derail the topic but a lot of planes the armed forces are flying are old. My buddy is flying KC-135 tankers and the new models are the ones built in the 60's! Same airframes that my grandfather flew when he was active. He say's the 135's are falling apart at the seams but they still keep putting the birds up in the air. It's a wonder more planes don't go down. 

Craig


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How old are the B 52s? They keep re arranging the bomb bay to take the new stuff. 

JJ


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 

The first C-130As were built in 1956. The C-130H in 1974 and the C-130J in 1999. The J and J30 [15 ft stretch] were built to replace the E model produced starting in 1962. 

The B-52A first flew in 1954, and the B model entered service in 1955. A total of 744 B-52s were built with the last, a B-52H, delivered in October 1962. Only the H model is still in the Air Force inventory and is assigned to the 5th Bomb Wing at Minot AFB, N.D. and the 2nd Bomb Wing at Barksdale AFB, La., which fall under Air Force Global Strike Command. The aircraft is also assigned to the Air Force Reserve Command's 917th Wing at Barksdale AFB. Total 94 aircraft [as of 2009]. 

I am sure that a lot of mods have gone into the C-130H and B-52H to keep them in the air.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Soo kinda on the same lines with age is...so if the orbiting space station has no way of getting more astronauts to it because of depending on the russians, and their on going missfortunes with EVERYTHING!
Why oh why did they retire the space shuttles soo soon without a plan on making NEW ships to go into space with 30 years doesn't seem that long.

And if they cannot get people up there they might loose the station and the millions that is already spent on it.......dont yu think they would have planned better?

Bubba


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, 

> ...dont yu think they would have planned better 

I don't see any indication that the government actually "plans" anything. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By tj-lee on 31 Aug 2011 05:01 PM 
Bubba, 

> ...dont yu think they would have planned better 

I don't see any indication that the government actually "plans" anything. 

Best, 
TJ 
Actually, before the shuttle program ended NASA was working with a private company to develop a brand new rocket that would deliver a pod into space for us to access the space station.

However, the Obama administration decided the cost was not worth it, and cut all funding to it. This cut laid off 5000 NASA engineers and scientists as well as cut our own link to the space station. 


That private company is now redesigning their rocket to deliver satellites into space - but will not have the capability of delivering items to the space station.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at NASA in Houston last month and they were talking about a private firm launching a rocket that will be able to dock and deliver cargo to the space station. SpaceX is set to launch Nov 30th.
As for the shuttle, its main purpose was to build the space station. Mission accomplished, shuttles retired.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

ChaoticRambo, 

>However, the Obama administration decided the cost was not worth it, and cut all funding to it 

Well. We have the best government that money can buy. 

Best, 
TJ


----------

